# My return?



## MaidenScotland

Well the email has come and I have been asked back to Cairo with an eye watering offer plus huge benefits. I vowed not to return but must admit I am very tempted, plus it is nice to be appreciated.


Maiden


----------



## xabiaxica

MaidenScotland said:


> Well the email has come and I have been asked back to Cairo with an eye watering offer plus huge benefits. I vowed not to return but must admit I am very tempted, plus it is nice to be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Maiden


wow!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

xabiachica said:


> wow!!!


Yes wow I couldn't believe what they are offering only thing I am not happy with is the time off. They will want me to do a straight year befor I can get time off but saying that they always say that but I still manage to wangle it


----------



## xabiaxica

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes wow I couldn't believe what they are offering only thing I am not happy with is the time off. They will want me to do a straight year befor I can get time off but saying that they always say that but I still manage to wangle it




you sound like you're going to accept.......


is it a fixed term or a 'forever' deal?


----------



## MaidenScotland

xabiachica said:


> you sound like you're going to accept.......
> 
> 
> is it a fixed term or a 'forever' deal?


No I have not made up my mind.... Itnis for a one year contract but I doubt they would increase the money...


----------



## thriftybrit

Good for you maiden.....hope you make the right decision for you, I am sure you will.

This is payback for all of the good advice you give out here.

If it is not too sensitive...what line of business are you in....please dont say "security"


----------



## MaidenScotland

thriftybrit said:


> Good for you maiden.....hope you make the right decision for you, I am sure you will.
> 
> This is payback for all of the good advice you give out here.
> 
> If it is not too sensitive...what line of business are you in....please dont say "security"


I worked for a foreign embassy


----------



## thriftybrit

wow..that even sounds like fun. fun and a great package can't be bad..good for you


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just tried phoning the office in Cairo and guess what? It is still the same lady on exchange saying the number is out of use lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> Just tried phoning the office in Cairo and guess what? It is still the same lady on exchange saying the number is out of use lol


Ohh thats clever showing where I am

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## txlstewart

I know I'm not alone in wishing you were here in the event of more unrest. Your reports on what was going on near your flat was invaluable to me.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Well the email has come and I have been asked back to Cairo with an eye watering offer plus huge benefits. I vowed not to return but must admit I am very tempted, plus it is nice to be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Maiden


Now you will have to think long and hard......what is more important....easy life style in Spain....or more money and the hassle of Egyptian life again....comes a time in your life though when money is not the be all and end all...difficult one though.


----------



## Chill

Good for you! Never say never! It is nice to be appreciated!


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Now you will have to think long and hard......what is more important....easy life style in Spain....or more money and the hassle of Egyptian life again....comes a time in your life though when money is not the be all and end all...difficult one though.




I know Pat... brain is on overdrive, my heart is telling me no but the brain is telling me go for it.

Chris


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Well the email has come and I have been asked back to Cairo with an eye watering offer plus huge benefits. I vowed not to return but must admit I am very tempted, plus it is nice to be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Maiden


is it the same embassy ??

nice to have you back


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> I know Pat... brain is on overdrive, my heart is telling me no but the brain is telling me go for it.
> 
> Chris


Difficult. One more year, then one more year. How about 6 months and you train your replacement?
Will be good to have you back, I loved your comments on daily life in Cairo.


----------



## RPC

Helen Ellis said:


> Difficult. One more year, then one more year. How about 6 months and you train your replacement?
> Will be good to have you back, I loved your comments on daily life in Cairo.




I am a quite a "young" participant (different story from my real age prospective )) to the forum but I can tell MaidenScotland contribution has been "key" so in a selfish way i would advise Maiden to accept the offer ..... HOWEVER (.. this is a very British way to say ....of what i have wrote previously please consider mainly only the following next part of my text ...) , by experience i can tell going back is never the same!! Your employer will probably have a different approach towards your job (will be harder) and this is already showing by saying no break until next year. 

Of course, this advise makes sense only if you have today another good position you would need to renounce to, if not then it's a no brainer.

Good luck with your decision!

RPC


----------



## saafend

MaidenScotland said:


> I know Pat... brain is on overdrive, my heart is telling me no but the brain is telling me go for it.
> 
> Chris


Welcome home Maiden you have made the right decision. From the vibes ive been getting ( even though only in hadaba ) Egypt is definatly on the up again. it just stalled for a while thats all. 
Let me know when you arrive and ill let you treat me to a drink and something to eat.
If this place needs any maintenance men, or if you need a PA or anything let me know.

Saaf

Best of luck


----------



## Moe599

Didn't even know you weren't in Egypt. Well Good luck in your decision and we could always use another lonely expat. walking the streets of Egypt 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> is it the same embassy ??
> 
> nice to have you back




yes same embassy Adrian


----------



## MaidenScotland

RPC said:


> I am a quite a "young" participant (different story from my real age prospective )) to the forum but I can tell MaidenScotland contribution has been "key" so in a selfish way i would advise Maiden to accept the offer ..... HOWEVER (.. this is a very British way to say ....of what i have wrote previously please consider mainly only the following next part of my text ...) , by experience i can tell going back is never the same!! Your employer will probably have a different approach towards your job (will be harder) and this is already showing by saying no break until next year.
> 
> Of course, this advise makes sense only if you have today another good position you would need to renounce to, if not then it's a no brainer.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!
> 
> RPC




I have left twice before!! They have always talked me back and to be fair to them the work is not hard when the boss man is not in the country.. when he is absent I am left to my own devices and do what I want when I want and if I want. They always give a one year contract with a month off at the end of it but as all regular posters know I usually manage to get home 3 times a year lol but I would really like this in writing not that a middle east contract is worth the paper it is written on
I actually have a small business in Spain that will need to be sorted and I have a cat that I will have to bring out... decisions decisions


----------



## Moe599

Hey Maiden. Sounds like my old relationship with my ex-wife. Lol. 
Stay, leave, stay, leave ah forget you I'm leaving this time an not coming back.......... Hello I'm back

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland

Moe599 said:


> Hey Maiden. Sounds like my old relationship with my ex-wife. Lol.
> Stay, leave, stay, leave ah forget you I'm leaving this time an not coming back.......... Hello I'm back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




Lol 

I am quite ruthless with relationships...im off and I stay off.


----------



## MaidenScotland

p.s... not that I have had many.


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> I have left twice before!! They have always talked me back and to be fair to them the work is not hard when the boss man is not in the country.. when he is absent I am left to my own devices and do what I want when I want and if I want. They always give a one year contract with a month off at the end of it but as all regular posters know I usually manage to get home 3 times a year lol but I would really like this in writing not that a middle east contract is worth the paper it is written on
> I actually have a small business in Spain that will need to be sorted and I have a cat that I will have to bring out... decisions decisions


Hello MS!

Honestly it sounds like you have already taken your decision and you'll be back in Egypt 

I am missing Cairo, can you believe it?  ANd have my return tickets on the 6th of September :clap2:. Althought things might change, my husband is still in Dublin, but due in Cairo mid September again.

Maybe I'll see you at the BCA sometime soon!


----------



## Lanason

So Chris is it a yea or nay?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## marenostrum

ah ah didn't I say you would be back?

Be honest and admit you miss it all.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> So Chris is it a yea or nay?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




its a yeah


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> ah ah didn't I say you would be back?
> 
> Be honest and admit you miss it all.




In all honesty I have not missed Egypt for one minute, but yes you said I would be back.


----------



## kevinthegulf

MaidenScotland said:


> In all honesty I have not missed Egypt for one minute, but yes you said I would be back.


Go for it, employer needs you more than you need them, great place to be, and helps to build up the "bog off" fund as well, win win situation.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> its a yeah


Yeah from me as well then

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## saafend

MaidenScotland said:


> its a yeah


Hip Hip Horay welcome home Maiden. Please let me know if your having a party or anything. Any help needed to organise one im here.


Saaf


----------



## MaidenScotland

saafend said:


> Hip Hip Horay welcome home Maiden. Please let me know if your having a party or anything. Any help needed to organise one im here.
> 
> Saaf


My friends have already organized a get together but thanks for the offer x

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## greeny

So pleased for you, I enjoyed my time there wish I could return. Good Luck.


----------



## Widget

MaidenScotland said:


> its a yeah


Welcome back Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

I return in the early hours of the 24th... just trying to work out how to bring my cat now... he has no paper work so having to start from scratch.

chris


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I return in the early hours of the 24th... just trying to work out how to bring my cat now... he has no paper work so having to start from scratch.
> 
> chris


OMG! That offer from your employers must be great :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> OMG! That offer from your employers must be great :clap2:




It brought tears to my eyes.. an not in pain


----------

